# Metzgers Marsh



## LatinoHeat

I'm heading to the marsh on Saturday, April 5th with a flat bottom boat and a trolling motor in search of largemouth and pike. I have never caught a dogfish and wouldn't mind adding it to the resume. Is it safe to assume that the ice is gone???
I'd hate to drive 40 minutes to find an icy marsh! If so, I can always brave the Tough crowd on the mighty maumee for a chance at some eyes


----------



## 47dipseydivers

If I get a chance I'll check it out for ya in the next day or two

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LatinoHeat

47dipseydivers said:


> If I get a chance I'll check it out for ya in the next day or two
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I really appreciate it dipsey!


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Let me know how you do! I've been sitting around here making up a bunch of homemade mepps, cant wait to get out after some pike. We've got a birthday party for my mom that evening, or I'de head out that way with you. Good Luck!


----------



## 419deerhunter

was thinking about taking the kayak out there


----------



## LatinoHeat

DeathFromAbove said:


> Let me know how you do! I've been sitting around here making up a bunch of homemade mepps, cant wait to get out after some pike. We've got a birthday party for my mom that evening, or I'de head out that way with you. Good Luck!


We did talk about going out together. My plan is to be out there in the early morning. If no good, get grub and get back out when it warms. I've never gone after pike this early. I always wait til summer. What are your thoughts on giving it a go this early? I'm assuming stay to shallower areas as they will warm faster.

The possibility always exists that we could fish the mighty maumee walleye run in the morning and then hit metzgers on the afternoon when it warms up. I just hate battling the weekend crowd lol! 

Would make for a great day of fishing, but one heck of a long day


----------



## 47dipseydivers

I'm gonna ride down after work tommorow and check it out I'll let ya all know how it looks

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood

Pike fishing is at it's peak soon they are cold water fish and spawn in low 40 deg water temps ice out is a very good time to start trying


----------



## DeathFromAbove

I'm thinking you've got a good shot if you get some decent weather. Michigan pike usually opens April 19th to let the spawn end. You might catch a late spawn, early post spawn bite and find some fish shallow or just outside of them. I know you like to throw topwaters, but some big but lightweight #5 Mepps with some big tails on them to move some water might work up shallow. If you dont have any,shoot me a PM, I'll tie you some up, and you can pick them up on the way.


----------



## LatinoHeat

Lookin forward to the report Dipsey

Bugs and hardwood - i appreciate pike info. I'm a novice when it comes to pick but am addicted to hunting them down. I love the fight. Last year at metzgers I had them slamming top water as they fly out of the water. It was like a mini shark week of great whites vs seals lol!


----------



## LatinoHeat

Hey Bugs, I sent u a PM, but seem to be having trouble with it. My sent folder shows empty. Let me know if u received a PM from me


----------



## laynhardwood

Pike do hit with some thunder sounds like you had a great time last year


----------



## DeathFromAbove

LatinoHeat said:


> Lookin forward to the report Dipsey
> 
> Bugs and hardwood - i appreciate pike info. I'm a novice when it comes to pick but am addicted to hunting them down. I love the fight. Last year at metzgers I had them slamming top water as they fly out of the water. It was like a mini shark week of great whites vs seals lol!


Aint it Great? Have you had them hit it on the way down when they jump? 
Like you said about the sharks, we call it a Great White when the smallies do it on the Maumee ! It's awesome to have a 19 inch smallie do a great white on a rebel Pop'R ! Makes your millenium!


----------



## LatinoHeat

Oh man. Last year was great. I'm used to pike hitting hard but never really breaking surface. Usually at Fletcher's pond on gold spoons and white spinner baits. But Metzgers...looking forward to my nephew catching some like that as well. Never have had them hit it on the way down before. Had me hit as soon as it hit the water though


----------



## shephead

I was out there yesterday and it is wide open


----------



## 47dipseydivers

Marsh is wide open here's the boat launch

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LatinoHeat

Thank you. Thank you. Looks great guys. I have a feeling those pike are just waiting for us to get out there and get after them. I will definitely give a full report when done...or during if the action is good and others are interested in gettin out.


----------



## LatinoHeat

Bugs has me wanting to throw some big tailed mepps. I intend on going that route, but seeing as how I have never fished for pike this early, does anyone else have any suggestions on lure/location


----------



## Bucket Mouth

LatinoHeat said:


> Bugs has me wanting to throw some big tailed mepps. I intend on going that route, but seeing as how I have never fished for pike this early, does anyone else have any suggestions on lure/location


I say this often - try some tubes. I have caught some big pike on tubes. Water temp doesn't matter - go with some minnow colors or natural colors and swim them slow and erratic. Fished properly, they look like dying baitfish. I don't t-rig or c-rig them. I only use jig heads. I sometimes troll tubes (yes troll). Use a 1/8 oz head, set your boat speed around 2mph and cast off the back. There's a sweet spot about 25 ft or so back in the prop wash where if you hold your rod tip up where the tube will just sort of stay submerged right under the surface of the water and will do a walk-the-dog from side to side behind the boat. Jerk your rod every so often to give a little splash. I've had pike, largemouth, and smallmouth just about rip the rod out of my hand even when the boat is going 4mph +. Don't know anyone else that does this but I've had some really good success at this when we're making a several hundred yard move under low power after we've drifted over a whole area and are going back to the top of the drift. It works spring, summer, and fall.

Heavy double bladed spinners that can be slowly retrieved can be deadly.

If the weeds aren't too bad, once that water warms up to around 58 degrees, use some xraps. I'll also use jointed swimbaits - big ones. Frogs can work too. I'll use berkley power frogs weightless. they'll slow sink and will suspend a bit. Try the jerk jerk pause method around some matted submerged weeds - they're weedless. The only problem with these is that they can get mangled pretty quickly.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

As far as location, the north end could be a few degrees warmer and may hold some more active fish. I'd also try to find where the bait or the small gills or perch may be hanging out.


----------



## 47dipseydivers

Headed over to metzgers to give it a shot I'll let ya know how I do

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LatinoHeat

47dipseydivers said:


> Headed over to metzgers to give it a shot I'll let ya know how I do
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good luck to ya. 
Got bad news from the wife about my anticipated Saturday excursion. Can't even leave the house til 2pm! May not be all bad as weather will be chilly and will be warmer from 2-8 than 8-2.


----------



## 68bucks

47dipseydivers said:


> Marsh is wide open here's the boat launch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Where is that ramp located? Been out there lots of times and I thought the only ramp was back in the canal by CCYC.


----------



## 47dipseydivers

It's the last pulloff on the right hand side before the pier was at the marsh today fished about 4 hours not a bite talked to a few others who had the same results

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jlieder

There is a very small ramp off the right side of the road right before you get to the parking lot adjacent to the pier.


----------



## LatinoHeat

47dipseydivers said:


> It's the last pulloff on the right hand side before the pier was at the marsh today fished about 4 hours not a bite talked to a few others who had the same results
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ouch! What did u throw at em


----------



## 47dipseydivers

Spinner baits in every color imaginable chatterbaits in line spinners top water frogs buzz baits even threw some cranks I fished all the pulloffs and all down the break wall talked to a few other guys who had the same luck

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 419deerhunter

47dipseydivers said:


> Spinner baits in every color imaginable chatterbaits in line spinners top water frogs buzz baits even threw some cranks I fished all the pulloffs and all down the break wall talked to a few other guys who had the same luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 that sucks depending on the weather I plan on taking the yak out there next Friday (11th)


----------



## 47dipseydivers

I know I thought for sure I'd get something but that's why it's called fishing it was still nice to get out

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LatinoHeat

Metzgers Marsh fishing report:
Hit the water sometime around 3. The wind was calming down, sunny skies, weather was warming. All in all, the weather seemed perfect. Fishing was horrible! Not a single bite. Nobody was having any luck. Spoke with 6 others and same news from everyone. The nasty winter really pushed things back. Tried everything: top water (I know it's typically too cold for that right now), spinnerbaits, inline spinners, rat-l-traps, cranks, plastic...NOTHING WORKING. I think I will give it about 2 weeks before I go back
...unless of course I hear a report about the action heating up!

All in all I was still happy to finally get back on the water


----------



## 47dipseydivers

I'm glad to know it wasn't just me I'll give it a shot in a couple days and see what happens I was talking to the guy at the baits hop and he said they were biting pretty good but Def not the case

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LatinoHeat

LOL! Typical bait shop report. I talked to a shore fisherman who said he had been out every day the last week and a half and has heard of zero success this year. He said he has even only seen one chaser. During ice fishing he said the action was also really slow in the marsh. He managed only 5 bluegill and 1 pike. I'm sure things will heat up. This nasty winter just really slowed the fish down and stunted the season.
Good luck to ya when u go back out. Look forward to hearing of a successful report!


----------



## KingFisher89

Did you guys see any dead fish? hopefully there wasn't a fish kill in there.


----------



## LatinoHeat

Didn't see any dead fish. I only saw 2 carp jump completely out of the water. One about 18 inches. The other had to be at least 24-26". No dead fish though


----------



## Carpn

Hows the water level compared to last yr ? Also wondering how water clarity is ?


----------



## LatinoHeat

The water is a little higher right now, but not surprising due to all the rain and ice. Clarity: not so good. U got about 6" of clarity...tops


----------



## adelmo

Can't wait to take sportspal canoe out. Does anyone pike fish in the south shallow end?


----------



## sopo716

WARNING: Once they are done dredging the water gate out on the dike to the lake, the plan is to let the water level down for the summer. Going to be a lot different this summer. Shouldn't be too much longer till they are done and after that it will be up to the wind as to when the water will drop. FYI


----------



## adelmo

How will this affect the fishing?


----------



## Nightcrawler666

Any luck on these expeditions guys? I haven't been out to Metzger's in about 12 years, and don't recall seeing a boat ramp like that...? Is it out by the pier?

I'm lookin to pin some carp with a bow-rig out on the marsh ASAP. If they're out there rolling around, Ima git 'em. ; )


----------



## Carpn

We bowfished Fri night there and did ok . Shot goldfish, bowfin carp , and buffalo . Saw a lot of pike and bass


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

what do you do with the fish after you shoot them?? just throw them back and let them die?


----------



## beaver

Can't speak for them, but I bring them home and use them to bait my turtle traps and freeze them for my ****/mink traps in the winter.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

thats good that you actually use the fish for something other then letting them rot. There are that many bowfin in there that you can shoot them?


----------



## Carpn

There are a whole lotta bowfin in there . O have a network of trappers who take pretty much all I can give em .


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

how big are these goldfish?? are we talking the walmart variety fish or like koi


----------



## Nightcrawler666

That's awesome. Like I said, I haven't been out there in a while. Last time I was, I caught a 16" bowfin fishing off the breakwall on the 3rd or 4th little rock "peninsula" with a crankbait. Nasty looking things. 

I need to get in touch with a trapper, or anyone interested in taking the things. Aside from that, I just chalk it up to trying to help population control of invasive species.


----------



## Carpn

Heres a average one from there . Some are bigger some a little smaller . Not uncommon to see several hundred in a night although a hundred is probably the average


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

i am pretty sure bowfin are native just like perch bass and walleye. The goldfish are definitely not. They must be spawning in there like crazy


----------



## Carpn

Yes , bowfin are native . Goldfish are a very invasive species that has recently gained the attention of the USFWS. They are very common in the marsh areas and rivers attached to Erie .


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

are they in the maumee river?? i havnt fished it much in the summer


----------



## Carpn

I would say so . They're in the Detroit river , maumee bay , Erie islands, Sandusky bay , Sandusky river , east harbor. I'd say they're everywhere


----------



## 419deerhunter

All taken at the marsh last summer and summer before last love going out there


----------



## LatinoHeat

I'm lookin for a recent metzgers report. Any action out there? I went a month ago and there was absolutely no action. Hoping it has gotten good already. I'm looking for LMB and pike. I'd like to here suggestions on places to go to if anyone doesn't mind sharing. Tight lines to u all


----------



## big ugly stick

I caught around a dozen largemouth yesterday in 3 hrs. Missed a lot more hits. 

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## don1fish

What were the bass hitting on?


----------



## adelmo

I was out last Sunday and water level was low and choked full of weeds already. Water clarity was very good and bass were jumping to feed. I heard the state is preparing to do a major burn at metzgers soon.


----------



## big ugly stick

Texas rig with tequila sunrise worm. Weeds were really high but they were jumping everywhere

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76

Nice work on the goldfish Jake. I am so ready for Brent to get finished with the new boat build so we can bowfish again.


----------

